# Motion Stakes with FB's



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Anybody using motion stakes with a fullbody like a Big Foot or a GHG? Did you use factory motion stakes or did you make your own? Results? Any thoughts or comments are appreciated. Always looking to add more motion to my set.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Avery's with motion stakes, that way you don't have to mess with those feet, and they give a nice waddle motion....use the Avery motion stakes and drill the deeks...my .02 :beer:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd say if your gonna use the motion stkaes go with the avery's the bigfoots would be kinda hard becuse there is no hole in the bottom of them like the greenhead gears


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've never used the motion stakes for my avery's. Do they replace the entire foot assembly?


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, just take off the feet and find the center of the decoy by placing it on you finger so you know where to drill, it tells you how to do it on the package. it is sorta nice to replace the feet on those things too, it seems like the nuts are always coming loose and what not.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is my very biased opinion. The GHG 18" stakes work great to both add realistic motion to your spread and by removing the foot base, reduce the amount of space they will take in your rig. I will point out a couple things to bare in mind for later in the season. If the ground is frozen you will have to punch or drill a hole before you set the stake. These stakes are 1/4" because the wobble adds nice action but they will snap with too much pressure. The other thing is that they do take time to get set up om the morning. Other wise they really add super movement for a little investment!


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

I see your point about needing a larger hole in the bottom of the decoy to let it wobble. Has anyone tried this with a Big Foot?

If I buy some GHG's FB's, which style makes a better motion decoy, Actives or Feeders?

Also, Brad you said the 18" motion stakes work well. I see them in catalogs listed at 24". Are there 2 sizes? Thanks, JC


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Jim, The new stakes from avery are 24" Last years models were 18". We use some, but this time of the year they are tough to get in the ground. I need to come up with a base for them so no more punching holes!


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I have tried the 18" Avery motion stakes with my bigfoots. I removed the foot base and drilled a 2" hole where the base was. I then drilled the small hole on top of the decoy, as close to center as I could. In my opinion, the bigfoot (I also tried Higdon full bodies with similar results) was too heavy to get any significant movement in the 10-20 mph winds I hunted in. Also, being that heavy, the stake had to be pushed quite deeply into the ground to keep from falling over, which then gets the decoy hung up on the stubble in most of the fields I hunt. I am going to try the 24" to see if it is any better. I am a diehard bigfoot fan, but think that the shells will move better on the motion stakes in "normal" winds (10-20 mph) because they are lighter and the wind is able to get underneath them and give a good wobble.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

OK, then a question for anyone using both FB's and shells on motion stakes. What is the best decoy to put on a motion stake? Thanks again for all the excellent replies...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

First off if you currently have decoys and want to add the movement that motion stakes give then use your BF or GHG FB's. If you are planing on making a purchase of new equipment then buy the GHG Shells and motion stakes.

I have the GHG FB and shells. To see the visual and motion difference I set both up. You get better movement and less hassle with the shells. For frozen ground a cordless drill with a 3/8 wood auger bit works great.

I do not see the logic in spending the money for full body decoys and then put them on stakes. Cost for a doz GHG shells $100.00 and twenty for the stakes. Cost of 4 BF's $99.00 cost of 6 GHG FB's $129.00 so you can get 1/2 to 2/3 more motion for the same dollar. Don't get hung up on the idea that you need full bodies only to kill geese.

I will be adding more full bodies next year but also more GHG shells.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I mention the 18's cus thats what I recieved last year and have been using. I like the longer stakes and just recieved some. I look forward to using because they, of course can give you more height on different terrains. I will be using them this weekend on frozen ground so I will be very carefull not to snap them. I will have my cordless drill with for sure!


----------

